# Pregnancy and vaginal bleeding dx



## Networker3412 (Jul 20, 2009)

If a patient is pregnant and having vaginal bleeding is that coded to complication pregnancy hemorrhage 641.93? Thanks


----------



## kbarron (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 20, 2009)

What about 649.53?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 20, 2009)

We use 640.93 before 22 weeks and 641.93 after that


----------

